# Patient Billing/Write-Offs



## emreed99 (Apr 10, 2012)

When you bill an insurance company for a service that was rendered, is it ok to write off the patient responsibility or do you 'have' to bill the patient for what the insurance puts to their balance?


----------



## brendalewing (Apr 10, 2012)

You can write it off, as a courtsey to the patient, but be careful... if you have a contract with the insurance company saying you will bill the patient.


----------



## JudyW (Apr 10, 2012)

emreed99 said:


> When you bill an insurance company for a service that was rendered, is it ok to write off the patient responsibility or do you 'have' to bill the patient for what the insurance puts to their balance?



It would be advisable to balance bill the patient for their co-pays and/or deductibles.  You should try to collect all co pays and deductible as this is part of the patients contract to pay these cost.  Medicare state you must make a good faith try to collect these charges and should only be written off after doing so or if there is a finincal hardship for that patieint.


----------

